# Best pre-cycle foods?



## EasyCrank (21 Jul 2012)

With great cycles comes great energy deficiency, what foods would you recommend to combat this?

I'm vegetarian myself so I'd imagine some suggestions may not be for me but post them anyway as hopefully it could help others. 

I've gotten into the habit of making a smoothly for breakfast/before rides, consisting of:
- 1x Apple
- 1x Banana
- 1x kiwi
- 6-10x Strawberries
- 250ml fresh orange juice
- 1tsp Manuka honey
- 1tsp Matcha tea

While this tastes great and does give me energy I can't help feeling its not the most ideal option.

What do you use to keep hunger and lethargy locked up?


----------



## Spartak (21 Jul 2012)

Soreen Malt Loaf
Peanut butter OR Jam sandwiches
Flapjack .........


----------



## cyberknight (21 Jul 2012)

Porridge with sultanas/mixed fruit .


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Jul 2012)

Just eaten my brekkie. I am about to cycle to Brighton and back, so need to be fuelled.
I had a bowl of porridge (40g oats), 1 banana sliced up and added, a handful of raisens added, 15g runny honey added and a cuppa. I am taking 2 cereal bars, a banana and a gel on the ride and we will eat properly in Brighton. Other favourites for on the bike are buttered malt loaf, flapjack, fig rolls, Haribo.


----------



## MattHB (21 Jul 2012)

+1 on the porridge.


----------



## Fnaar (21 Jul 2012)

MattHB said:


> +1 on the porridge.


I put sugar and milk on mine 

-----------------------------------
Sent mobile phone stylee


----------



## Berties (21 Jul 2012)

Porridge with dried cranberries,pumpkin an sunflower seeds and pitted prunes,that's what we have every day


----------



## Melonfish (21 Jul 2012)

full english. pref with lots of mushrooms.


----------



## EasyCrank (21 Jul 2012)

So unless I'm very much mistaken it sounds porridge is most defibitely the way forward! 
Time to grab a bowl and head out to enjoy this absolutely stunning day!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Jul 2012)

For the commute I have a couple of boiled eggs, if it's a weekend ride I'll have a couple of poached eggs on toast. I like eggs.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jul 2012)

Banana for breakfast, apple for lunch and then I can go for a ride 30miles +, and take friut juice to drink


----------



## buddha (21 Jul 2012)

Some mornings I just don't feel like eating porridge, or muesli.
Instead I blend some oats in to a smoothie - which makes it nice and creamy too.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (21 Jul 2012)

Low GI carbs: Porridge is pretty much the best one for pre-ride. Honey,sugar or maple syrup on top does no harm either.

Your smoothie sounds nice though


----------



## ohnovino (21 Jul 2012)

Muesli or porridge


----------



## jefmcg (22 Jul 2012)

Alternative to porridge is just to mix the same oats with yoghurt. Let it soften for half an hour, or just make it the night before. Add a grated apple if you like, or a teaspoon of sugar or jam for taste. You can even make enough for several days, it keeps well in fridge.

It's basically bircher muesli, though that's traditionally made with cream, I think.

I personally enjoy this much more than cooked porridge, which has a glue-like quality to my taste.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jul 2012)

EasyCrank said:


> ...
> I've gotten into the habit of making a smoothly for breakfast/before rides, consisting of:
> - 1x Apple
> - 1x Banana
> ...


 
I had to see a nutrionalist sometime ago and ended up with smoothies, but the recipe was different. Missing from yours appears to be oats and nuts. (I'm veggie allergic to all dairy, so think vegan with honey and eggs BTW).
you will need a coffee grinder, but the recipe I used was basically

soya yoghurt,
ground porridge oats,
ground nuts and seeds (various),
fruit to taste,
sugar/honey to taste.

Worked really well and the oats and nuts gave the energy I needed. On the 12 month tour I have just done, we lived off porridge with added fruit/nuts for breakfast, pretty much the entire time.


----------



## User482 (26 Jul 2012)

I like a pint of Fuller's Discovery.


----------



## Nosaj (26 Jul 2012)

You could always throw in some finer type porridge oats into your already existing smoothie.


----------



## EasyCrank (26 Jul 2012)

numbnuts said:


> Banana for breakfast, apple for lunch and then I can go for a ride 30miles +, and take friut juice to drink


Wow! Do you photosynthesise or something?


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Jul 2012)

Porridge and banana.


----------



## kiwi-Sal (27 Jul 2012)

I really like home made bread cut into thick slices with generous portion of crunchy peanut butter and jam. Yes that is together. Hmmmmnnnn delish!

Winter - porridge with sultanas and grated apple topped with honey.

I then wait 1.5-2hours to digest. I get the best effect from eating then. 

If I go out in the evening after work I dont bother with eating anything before I go. I've had lunch though. Even if I go for 1.5 - 2 hours of hard riding. I only seem to think about pre-cycle foods in the morning and on a weekend for a long ride. Maybe thats not good??


----------



## EasyCrank (28 Jul 2012)

Nosaj said:


> You could always throw in some finer type porridge oats into your already existing smoothie.


I tried this today, a great suggestion  
Omnomnom


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Jul 2012)




----------



## Lien Sdrawde (30 Jul 2012)

I guess I should know a bit more about nutrition, but I dont - and found this thread as I was considering posting my own so sorry if this appears a hijack ...........
I went and got some oh so simple (gosh there's a lot of varieties) and the 'basic' version lists the following for each sachet:

calories = 98
sugars = minimal
fat = v.low
salt = minimal

How is this a good pre-ride fill up? 
Dont wish to sound dumb, but the evidence is heavily in favour that I might be.

ps - Soreen malt loaf is very very cheap at Costco if you know anyone that shops there.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Jul 2012)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> I guess I should know a bit more about nutrition, but I dont - and found this thread as I was considering posting my own so sorry if this appears a hijack ...........
> I went and got some oh so simple (gosh there's a lot of varieties) and the 'basic' version lists the following for each sachet:
> 
> calories = 98
> ...


You might as well eat soil or shoelaces, where are the carbs?


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Jul 2012)

Make it up with milk... add a banana, add some dried fruit. This will be about 400cals, with a cuppa or some OJ. Perfect amount before a ride, imho (not too much but enough to get you to the cake/ lunch stop).


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (31 Jul 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You might as well eat soil or shoelaces, where are the carbs?


 
I think (I think) thats my point. Porridge gets good press here, but looking at it's nutritional value's, I can't see why?
....and I thought bannana's were only good for a fairly quick burst of energy (and a dose of potassium).

I'll do a forum search for more info, and ask in a new thread for further info if needed. I've got a bowl of the gloopy stuff infront of me now instead of my usual shredded wheat, so i'm giving it a try.
Neil.


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Jul 2012)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> I think (I think) thats my point. Porridge gets good press here, but* looking at it's nutritional value's, I can't see why?*
> ....and I thought bannana's were only good for a fairly quick burst of energy (and a dose of potassium).
> 
> I'll do a forum search for more info, and ask in a new thread for further info if needed. I've got a bowl of the gloopy stuff infront of me now instead of my usual shredded wheat, so i'm giving it a try.
> Neil.


 
You are either eating some sort of wierd pussy porridge or you are not reading the packet properly.

50g of porridge oats made up with water contains approx 5g protein and 30g carbohydrates. The carbs consist of low GI carbs, i.e. not from sugars, not a carb that gives a quick blood sugar spike giving you an energy rush that quickly fades leaving you with a dip in blood sugar and the corresponding feeling of lack of energy. Low GI carbs are "slow release" giving you a sustained energy source.

Made up with milk the calorific content and carb content will be increased. As will the fat content with certain types of milk.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (31 Jul 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> You are either eating some sort of wierd *pussy porridge* or you are not reading the packet properly.


 
 Sir, you are a genious - I can see me writing the next big novel ''50 shades of grey porridge''.



Rob3rt said:


> 50g of porridge oats made up with water contains approx 5g protein and 30g carbohydrates. The carbs consist of low GI carbs, i.e. not from sugars, not a carb that gives a quick blood sugar spike giving you an energy rush that quickly fades leaving you with a dip in blood sugar and the corresponding feeling of lack of energy. Low GI carbs are "slow release" giving you a sustained energy source.
> 
> Made up with milk the calorific content and carb content will be increased. As will the fat content with certain types of milk.


 
Thanks Rob, this is the stuff I need to learn. The nutritional quotation was from a 27g serving packet of 'oat-so-simple'. As I say, i'll do a search when I get a bit more time.

ps, I hereby copyright the name of the new best seller listed above. Neil Edwards


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Jul 2012)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Sir, you are a genious - I can see me writing the next big novel ''50 shades of grey porridge''.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
See link for nutritional info: http://www.quaker.co.uk/products/oat-so-simple-original

TBH, you would be best buying a big bag of porridge oats from your local supermarket, its like 50-80p for 1kg bag. That's 20x50g servings for less than a pound.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (31 Jul 2012)

How did you manage to not include carbs lol?

ps: I got two 2kg bags in Tesco last week for literally £2


----------



## thefollen (31 Jul 2012)

Big fan of a good ol' peanut butter sandwich, nice and thickly spread- good for longer rides or a hefty run (3-hours beforehand). For the morning commute (7 miles) I usually have nothing since I'll eat brekkie at work, knock back a Berocca most mornings, but that's not fuel per se.

Must say, one time I was out on the Saturday night for a mate's Birthday. Had a load of beers, curry, 2 rounds Irish coffee, fell asleep on my mate's sofa, woke up, realised I was due for a cycle with a mate round Richmond Park in an hour, train to Balham, cycle shorts on and blitzed it to the park. All in all I did 40miles that day and the legs loved it. As for the hangover...


----------



## hero of valour (31 Jul 2012)

this morning for breakfast i had a bowl of weetabix with sugar, followed by a banana, 150g bag of walkers sensations, 100g cadburys chocolate, flapjack, grapes and 3 slices of toast with nutella on. i then cycled 3 miles and ate an apple and 3 cookies followed by 3 more miles. I'm knackered and my stomach feels sooooo bloated! lolzers!!!


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Jul 2012)

hero of valour said:


> this morning for breakfast i had a bowl of weetabix with sugar, followed by a banana, 150g bag of walkers sensations, 100g cadburys chocolate, flapjack, grapes and 3 slices of toast with nutella on. i then cycled 3 miles and ate an apple and 3 cookies followed by 3 more miles. *I'm knackered and my stomach feels sooooo bloated*! lolzers!!!


 
Hmm, I wonder why


----------



## The Jogger (1 Aug 2012)

Soda bread toasted with a mug of tea.......


----------



## jjc89 (8 Aug 2012)

couple of hours before a long ride porridge is sovereign, but if I need some energy before a short ride/sprint then a small amount of carbs/fats I can find can be extremely effective. For example - oatcakes and cheese, ryvita and hummus, peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Aug 2012)

jefmcg said:


> Alternative to porridge is just to mix the same oats with yoghurt. Let it soften for half an hour, or just make it the night before. Add a grated apple if you like, or a teaspoon of sugar or jam for taste. You can even make enough for several days, it keeps well in fridge.
> 
> It's basically bircher muesli, though that's traditionally made with cream, I think.
> 
> I personally enjoy this much more than cooked porridge, which has a glue-like quality to my taste.



I am going to try this!


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from.... somewhere between my lugoles.


----------



## RAYMOND (14 Aug 2012)

Another way to eat porridge is in a flapjack, i bake my own
porridge,hazelnuts,3 types of seeds,flour,butter,golden syrup,rum soaked raisins,
covered with chocolate.. tasts good, mostly good for you,easy to eat and put in the back pocket of your jersey.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (14 Aug 2012)

2 slices of toast and a cuppa!!


----------



## karl61 (17 Aug 2012)

porrage does it for me....also on a long ride, some of the supermarket cereal bars are good quality,25g carbs 5g protein,lo fat....perfect.


----------



## Bill93 (18 Aug 2012)

what cereal bars do yous recommend ?


----------



## karl61 (19 Aug 2012)

geo bars from asda, i normally buy them when they r on offer, £1 for 5(bargain).


----------



## postman (20 Aug 2012)

Porridge with honey
Toast with honey
Banana
Through the ride Malt loaf,banana x 2.
3 Twix bars.
Latte.
Water one bottle.
This is a fair feast no wonder i don't loose weight.


----------

